# Harold Hall's Lining Tool



## Flightmap (Sep 27, 2016)

Has anyone built his lining tool?  I want to build his design, and thought before I start, I would ask if anyone converted his metric drawings to imperial (inches) measurement. 

Also is there any tips from those who have built it

FYI I think this is a classic design and tool.  Just like most of his offers.


----------



## tomh (Sep 30, 2016)

I have built his basic dividing head and the advanced grinding rest, making small changes as I went along. All of his projects are well thought out and the plans/drawings are well documented.  The lining tool will be a useful project. The conversion from metric to imperial was a concern to me at first, but it became a fun project as I learned to convert the metric system to imperial. I did the conversions beforehand and rounded them to the closest imperial size making adjustments as I went along. I think you will enjoy the challenge; I know I did.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 2, 2016)

I use an app on my Phone called " machining mate" for all conversions. It is free


----------



## Flightmap (Oct 9, 2016)

tomh said:


> I have built his basic dividing head and the advanced grinding rest, making small changes as I went along. All of his projects are well thought out and the plans/drawings are well documented.  The lining tool will be a useful project. The conversion from metric to imperial was a concern to me at first, but it became a fun project as I learned to convert the metric system to imperial. I did the conversions beforehand and rounded them to the closest imperial size making adjustments as I went along. I think you will enjoy the challenge; I know I did.



Would you be willing to share your conversion drawings?  I need to modify the mounting plates for my size lathe, but the box or frame should be just as he designed.  I just don't "trust" the fit of the parts to my decimal conversion.


----------

